# t scale trains coming soon



## thailandboy2 (Nov 5, 2007)

anyone seen or heard of these yet? looks cool, might have to get one..about 48 dollars in usd. look here and watch the videos.. http://www.kk-eishindo.co.jp what do you all think..


----------



## thailandboy2 (Nov 5, 2007)

does anyone have any interest in this train????i'd thought it'd be interesting to alot of apartment type people with very limited space....tom


----------



## thailandboy2 (Nov 5, 2007)

only a 3mm wide track....12 inches would make a reasonable oval basic track....just a thought..imagine what you could do with a 4 foot by 8 foot area with this train..


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

thailandboy2 said:


> does anyone have any interest in this train????i'd thought it'd be interesting to alot of apartment type people with very limited space....tom


I am interested and glad you asked. :thumbsup:
It is a bit small for my eyesite and expensive, but I think it is way cool! I don't plan on buying any till I get some new eyes. LOL 
I have been planning on buying a kit in this scale once they are more readily available and I have the money for it.
If you get one I would love to here all about it and I am sure others will also. You will be one of the first. Post some pics if you can. Need help with that? Just ask.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

This shop in New Jersey has about the largest selection of TT gauge materials I have ever seen:

EuroTrainHobby


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

They're not TT, they're T scale 1:440 I think it is. They run off of cell phone vibrator sized motors. There is a vid out there but I lost track of it. They are neat but don't run well at this time, but for $44, they'd be great as a amusement park feature on an HO layout.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

shaygetz said:


> They're not TT, they're T scale 1:440 I think it is. They run off of cell phone vibrator sized motors. There is a vid out there but I lost track of it. They are neat but don't run well at this time, but for $44, they'd be great as a amusement park feature on an HO layout.


1:440 

That is nuts! I would be like 0.16 inches tall if I were to be a miniature in a T scale layout! How on earth can you design scenery that small?

LOL, that amusement park idea is awsome :thumbsup:


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Oh, doh. 

Would make a good idea for putting into something, like a shoebox layout, or a under the coffee table empire.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 23, 2008)

How about 1:900 TY scale. I don't think they have motors.

http://www.creativearts.com/tiny-trains/gallery.htm

Steve


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

cpfan said:


> How about 1:900 TY scale. I don't think they have motors.
> 
> http://www.creativearts.com/tiny-trains/gallery.htm
> 
> Steve


Holy crap, that's small. 
I have boogers bigger than that. :lol_hitting: :laugh:


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

TT is 1:120 scale. We're starting to carry some track and have locomotives on order, but yeah it's crazy small.


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

sptrains.com said:


> TT is 1:120 scale. We're starting to carry some track and have locomotives on order, but yeah it's crazy small.


Yes, TT is 1:120. sptrains, what locos do you have on order. Any American prototypes? I have a few European prototype TT trains, but I'm always looking for anything American in TT.

Can you post a link to your website, or msg me with it? Thanks!


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy cow 
That small.

Somebody got a holy cow smiley?


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

ntrainlover said:


> Holy cow
> That small.
> 
> Somebody got a holy cow smiley?


How about this? 

Hmmm... that's a : followed by an o, but it gets replaced with a weak smile icon.
<shrug>


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

how about a cow with a halo.:lol_hitting:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

ntrainlover said:


> how about a cow with a halo.:lol_hitting:


Kind of like this cow? Wocka, wocka, wocka!!!


----------



## thailandboy2 (Nov 5, 2007)

sorry i havn't posted here latly..i have tried to get a couple of local hobby stores to order them for me as i do not have a credit card to order with..i do love that 1/900 scale train, i have sent an email to see if i can just buy the train set and tracks only to design my own layout..tom


----------



## thailandboy2 (Nov 5, 2007)

is that a chick'fil-a cow...lol


----------



## adnar (May 20, 2010)

Available in the *USA* since July 2009 at:
<http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml>

Buy direct on-line.

*www.trainaidsa.com*


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> 1:440
> 
> That is nuts! I would be like 0.16 inches tall if I were to be a miniature in a T scale layout! How on earth can you design scenery that small?
> 
> LOL, that amusement park idea is awsome :thumbsup:



You design the scenery plan and then subcontract it to fleas to build it. Unless you live in Arizona.


----------



## Giants (Jun 17, 2011)

*T Gauge*

Here is a Scenery T Gauge Set for Sale on Ebay:-










In another Picture, there are People as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Gauge-T-Diorama-1-450-Miniature-Town-Model-Train-/380337848045?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588de6feed


----------



## adnar (May 20, 2010)

You can see the whole range at:

http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge.shtml

and sceneries, cars & trucks at:

http://www.trainaidsa.com/shop-tgauge-addons.shtml


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

whoa....................those are beyond crazy small.


Showed a few pictures to my GF, even she was like WTF lol. Cat would have a field day though (if any pieces dropped and he could find them)


----------

